

Ask HN: Can you edit a YC application after the deadline? - jasonlynes

I'd like to make a significant edit to a field on my YC application (business model tweak after some user interviews this week), which I originally submitted on time.  Possible, two days after the deadline?
======
ammmir
i believe you can edit your application, although unsure if it'll be
reclassified as a "late entry."

